# I Finally Got A Job



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Well heck. I'll be posting my "Mannas" for the next couple days but will be in Albuquerque, NM (and later Hobbs -  ) to start a new (long term) job on the the 15th. Good luck, adios again and May God Bless. CF?


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*What job did you get? I used to work at Rio Rancho*

Congratulations! Hello gr!een chili enchiladas and green chilies on everything! New Mexico has great new mexican food, totally has it's own taste

peace


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Good for you my brother. Vaya con Dios!!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

That is great John. Praise God! Isn't is great how things work out when you align yourself with God's will rather than try to have Him align Himself with yours?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Way to go John. All the best to ya.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good Luck, John.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck on the job, John.

Please stay in touch with us here. I wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so happy for you. Praise the Lord!

New Mexico is a beautiful place. I hope you'll enjoy your time there.

Is this a permanent relocation, or just for the duration of the job, or what?

Wishing you all God's best!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for those kind words. I wish I could have found something around here close to home...like with y'all, etc. Most of you know I have worked New Mexico before (prophesing both Northern and Southern kingdoms - LOL!) and years ago I worked in Carlsbad at the Waste Isolation Project....5 1/2 years worth. I met some of the very best people in the world there. I hope and pray I get "plugged-in" at a Prot. Church there and settle in.

It was just as I predicted. As soon as 2007 broke loose so would the jobs...and it did. I'm getting three or four phonme calls a day now and at least 10 emails wanting to know my availablity, rate etc.

I interviewed today on the phone for a permanent position with the Department of Energy for a job I applied for last Summer....back in Carlsbad. Now that's the one (federal job) I want!! LOL!!

This job I start next week is not permanent but is (supposed) to last several years. My creditors are beside themselves! LOL! It's the construction and operation of the new Uranium Hexaflouride Gaseous Atom Splitting BLA BLA BLA Project. Who knows. They want Quality - I got Quality. LOL!

I ask that you pray for my safety and that I am able to build strong Christian relationships at this job. I will be flying (instead of driving) out the first two weeks, flying back to Texas and then driving back to NM after I get settled.

Thanks everyone.

God Bless You All, CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well that's just a super report CF. Enjoy the high desert and those fantastic sunsets. Remember, no matter where you go, God is there.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and God bless you! I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad to hear it CF. I have been applying all over the place with no luck, then around a week before Christmas, had 2 companies called within 20 minutes, interviewed with both, and took a position at Houston Babtist University. It sure is gonna be nice to have some spare change now-a-days LOL. good luck and take care, DallasRick


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats on the new job, John!!! 

I hear ya on Hobbs ... I worked around there a little bit back in the 80's - Amoco had/has a CO2 plant there. 

But HEY ... I hear the internet goes everywhere now.  Don't be a stranger!

Bob


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Made it to Albuquerque yesterday afternoon and am at the Courtyard Hotel. Be thankful to the Lord for those of you who sleep on something other than an old couch. Kingsized bed, clean sheets and a LONG hot shower this morning and I'm ready to fly!! LOL!*

*I thought this lobby computer was not going to let me send my Mannas (or even get onto Yahoo) but it did. Excuse me now while I hit the Continental Breakfast. BTW, it's 17 degrees F outside this A.M. God Bless, CF?*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so glad to see that you have access to the internet at that hotel!

Stay warm whenever you can!


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*GOD BLESS YOU COMEFROM. ENJOY NEW MEXICO, ONE DAY AT A TIME, AND THANK YOU FOR THE MANY BLESSING YOU HAVE GIVEN US ALL...*


----------

